
Show HN: GRPC-powered language drivers for Grakn - haikalpribadi
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.grakn.ai&#x2F;grakn-python-driver-how-to-roll-your-own-b010bbd73023" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.grakn.ai&#x2F;grakn-python-driver-how-to-roll-your-o...</a>
======
haikalpribadi
I'm not sure why the URL didn't get registered, but here is the article again:
[https://blog.grakn.ai/grakn-python-driver-how-to-roll-
your-o...](https://blog.grakn.ai/grakn-python-driver-how-to-roll-your-
own-b010bbd73023)

